# Who's Got The Slowest Internet Connection In This Forum!!



## Hotzdevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Well to start off, I didn't really know where to write about this so I thought why not do it in my own blog that way I don't get unnecessay comments telling me why i posted this here and not there..

Anyway I was wondering ever since I had read this thread yesterday(I mean my time that is GMT +5:30). There were guys cribbing(the guys from the US) that they had slow internet connections compared to Japan, so I'd just like to ask what's the speed of the internet connection that you guys are using.. I'd also like to know if anyone in this forum is connected to the net like I am (I am currently connected to the net via my cellphone. I use internet service that my cell service provider offers and using my cell as a modem I connect to the net through my laptop ). Due to this procedure I get a speed of only 115.2 Kbps. 

My question to all the people who use similar methods (or otherwise) to connect to the net is what is the speed you on? I feel that currently I am on the slowest connection in this forum. So anyone with a slower connection??


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

*sigh*. I got the slowest connection.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Anyways, I thought they had faster internet in India.....?


----------



## asdf (Oct 17, 2009)

Feel better Revolutionize?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Feel better Revolutionize?


.....I guess. But thinking of Japan's internet makes me want MORE. Heck, they pay $55 for over 108 Mbps internet. But, I shouldn't be selfish. I would cry with that internet. Oh, the BitTorrent.


----------



## asdf (Oct 17, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even get to use all of that download speed. My average download speed is 150kb/s. D:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








. That is......depressing. 150 kb/s......150 kb/s........150 kb/s. That's like dialup........


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 17, 2009)

We already had a thread like this where I posted mine but anyway, here's mine. I think I officially win.




*shock* It's actually higher than it was last time. My average download speed is around 60kb/s.


----------



## asdf (Oct 17, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. And my mom refuses to buy a new modem. The one we have is from 2000. So I either, A: have to buy one for Christmas, or B: Wait until I move out in 5 years to get a new one.

EDIT: @Eon-Rider: Crap....60kb/s O_O


----------



## Hardkaare (Oct 17, 2009)

I didnt know mine was this bad...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 17, 2009)

My internet is SLOWER my average download speed is 10kbps


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 17, 2009)

woot i think i will win hands down then coz when i said connection speed i didn't mean download speeds, my connection speed alone is slower than the download speeds of all you guys who's posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol... Btw @Revolutionize ya there is faster connections available however I'm unable to get the right package atm..I think the fastest connection available in India is 3Mbps (this is not the download speed mind you)..

My fastest download speed with a download accelerator is 13Kbps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I wanted to put the pics with the download speeds and upload speeds but sadly the page hasn't even loaded yet *sigh I guess I'll have to wait a bit longer to put that)


----------



## asdf (Oct 17, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> My internet is SLOWER my average download speed is 10kbps


I hope to GOD you are lying.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

I would get one for Christmas. Personally, three months with that and I would die of low internet speed.

-----------------------



			
				Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> We already had a thread like this where I posted mine but anyway, here's mine. I think I officially win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh. 60kb/s. Is that even possible....!


----------



## ~De arimasu (Oct 17, 2009)

Do I win?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 17, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope sadly


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 17, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope sadly


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Man now i managed to get the one from speed test sorry for the earlier one I had gone to the default speed test from utorrent..


----------



## KevInChester (Oct 17, 2009)

Got 3.6mbps here in the UK (wireless dongle, actual download speeds max out at 150kbs)

In Sweden where I usually live I have 10mbs, though have the option to upgrade to 100 or even 1000!  To be honest, 10 is plenty for me.


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2009)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> damn i didn't think it would be this fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 17, 2009)

I get on average 150-300 kb's when downloading


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Hotzdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Test Server. US. Shouldn't it be in India. What are the major internet service providers in India?


----------



## amazingnoob (Oct 17, 2009)

;_;


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 17, 2009)

The major ISP's of India are Airtel, BSNL, Tata Indicom, Reliance to name a few.. but like i mentioned in my 1st post i'm currently connected to the net through my cell phones service provider which is Aircel..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

amazingnoob said:
			
		

> ;_;



I use Rogers Cable!? You're either using Ultra-Lite or Lite..... How can you live with 2-25 GB of monthly usage.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> The major ISP's of India are Airtel, BSNL, Tata Indicom, Reliance to name a few.. but like i mentioned in my 1st post i'm currently connected to the net through my cell phones service provider which is Aircel..



Too bad ya don't have 3G internet. That would have been halfway decent. Then again, some people don't even have internet. I would cry without. I once asked my friend what he would do without internet. He said he would watch television! O_O.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Too bad ya don't have 3G internet. That would have been halfway decent. Then again, some people don't even have internet. I would cry without. I once asked my friend what he would do without internet. He said he would watch television! O_O.



Well there is 3G services being offered however its just kinda kickstarted a month back or so in the country (man it sucks when the technology we are offered are already so damn old in almost every country in the world).. Also your frined is kinda lucky I'd say i wanna watch TV but no TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hehe coz I'm currently living on rent (in another state and not my hometown) and doing a course in event management. I am working but sadly I ain't getting enough to enjoy a few luxuries of life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to cry.


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 17, 2009)

Normal:


 

After Choking me Internet connection:


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 17, 2009)

wow I'm seeing Kazo online after quite a while, but even then I don't think anyone's managed to beat my speed yet..


----------



## Gore (Oct 17, 2009)

slow in comparison to most


----------



## Satangel (Oct 17, 2009)

Not the slowest, but definitely not fast either.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 17, 2009)

Do I lose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunetly that is actually the test server which is the closest to me.





Me connecting to somewhere random I picked in europe.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 17, 2009)

I tethered a Boost Mobile phone at one time and got 22kbps and 2KB/s downloads. Does that count?


----------



## nico445 (Oct 17, 2009)

download speed that i get is 160 kbps :\


----------



## CasperH (Oct 17, 2009)

Meh, pretty average


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 17, 2009)

Meh. Even slower than before...


----------



## Oh Really? (Oct 17, 2009)

Is this good? o_o
Lol 1337

I just did it again and got this:


----------



## Keeley (Oct 17, 2009)

26KB average =(


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## BoxShot (Oct 17, 2009)

@Keeley Holy crap. o.o


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh Really? said:
			
		

> Is this good? o_o



Yes, that is good. Amazing Upload speed. Way better than mine.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 17, 2009)

I declare Oh Really to have to best download speed eva.


----------



## Keeley (Oct 17, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> @Keeley Holy crap. o.o



Takes too long to download things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but u get used to it soon enough
@vidboy10


----------



## raulpica (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't complain (and my test server is FREAKING distant) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Carp, I actually correct myself. Mine is NOT distant, compared to BoxShot's


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Golfman560 (Oct 18, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I declare Oh Really to have to best download speed eva.







Win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Edit:* Nvm Joe beat me

Heres the slowest I could find





And that still beats some people here. I think I lost.


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 18, 2009)

with USB internet sticks. DL speeds go above 175kbps when I'm lucky.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 18, 2009)

To put it in perspective, I started posting right after this thread was made.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm slow


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> To put it in perspective, I started posting right after this thread was made.


Why is your upload speed so much faster?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 18, 2009)

Because I talk more than I listen.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 18, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

>


go to hell.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heres mine:




I hate my internet connection.

I'm gonna do this again once I get back to my dorms.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2009)

pretty bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



China...


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm the biggest loser.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 18, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I'm the biggest loser.


I want to stab you......


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2009)

Heaven compared to when I had dial up.

Your ping time is pretty bad Costello!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 18, 2009)

Not too shabby


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 18, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

>



I smell PS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Me:





EDIT: BTW I'm at work. At home it's even slower (about 50 Kb)


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 18, 2009)

>_>


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2009)

secondary test from a webserver:


----------



## Satangel (Oct 18, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I'm the biggest loser.



What the hell?! So fast, unbelievable!
So jealous right now....


----------



## Captin (Oct 18, 2009)

I dont do too bad.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 18, 2009)

How the hell do you have such a fast download time yet so little upload time. I thought that usually you get like around 1/5 of your dl speed for your upload speed.


----------



## Law (Oct 18, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> How the hell do you have such a fast download time yet so little upload time. I thought that usually you get like around 1/5 of your dl speed for your upload speed.



Upload speeds in Britain are pretty shit tbh.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 18, 2009)

That I didn't know.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 18, 2009)

What kills it for me the most is the damn Ping, so much fucking latency on my connection, no online play, P2P, nothing interactive works well. FML.

The latency issue is a problem here in Lebanon, doesn't matter what ISP, Speed, etc you have, i wouldn't expect anything below 500


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 18, 2009)

Didn't bother to use a test thing, but my average download speed is 50-60kbps for Orbit Accelerator and 30-50 in the browser. For bittorrent, it's random. Usually 50, but it can go as low as 0.something or as high as 100kbps.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 18, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> secondary test from a webserver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit!


----------



## hiragizawa (Oct 18, 2009)

I guess I lose. 

Oh well, story of my life.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## upbumpo190 (Oct 18, 2009)

It's usually about 8 down, depends on the time and day.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiragizawa said:
			
		

> I guess I lose.
> 
> Oh well, story of my life.



Jealous is me! You live in.........Japan.........Japan. The holy city of fiber-optic cables and videogames.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2009)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> How did I do?



......Okay......It isn't the slowest but it obviously isn't the best. I say you did.......decently. Then again.....it doesn't compare to the 0.yada download speed.


----------



## playallday (Oct 18, 2009)

I get 10Mbps/down and 1Mbps/up with 100GB bandwidth from Rogers.  But I'm planing on downgrading to 5Mbps/down and 800Kbps/up with unlimited bandwidth from TekSavvy.


----------



## Matt140 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## budrow66 (Oct 18, 2009)

through fiber optic lines the width of sewing thread


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 19, 2009)

man i thought i was asking people who had the slowest instead i have people having some the highest connection cum download and upload speeds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. but atm i think vulpes abnocto beats me in the download department by 0.01 point but i beat everyone else in the upload and in general i still seem to have the slowest..


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 20, 2009)

LOLington I don't even know what this means.


----------



## nasune (Oct 20, 2009)

Well here's mine:


 
'Tis not exactly fast but it could be slower I suppose.


----------



## eltrut (Oct 20, 2009)

Hooray for mobile broadband lol.

Although my home connection only gets ~180kB/s.

Whiney Americans.


----------



## casidepro (Oct 20, 2009)

Not that bad i think. my average download speed is around 400kb/s and i don't upload anything.


----------



## Quanno (Oct 20, 2009)

Hell yeah!

Edit: nvm. just saw DeMoN's...


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 20, 2009)

this is from my office..





well it so happens that out here in india the uploads speeds are faster than download speeds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is just the opposite for most of you guys it seems lol..


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 20, 2009)

How'd I do? 60kb/s average seems pretty irregular for this it seems.


----------



## IzzehO (Oct 20, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> We already had a thread like this where I posted mine but anyway, here's mine. I think I officially win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bahahaha your stuck with FUCKING SHIT BigAir too! Our uni campus uses it and I have no other choices - $40 for 20gb at what should be 1000kb conn. Basically 9-12am is the only time I get less than 150 ping on Brisbane servers (I'm at the Gold Coast


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems like I have one the better speeds here (in this thread ofcourse)




EDIT: WTH? I'm supposed to have a 20-22 mbit connection. Maybe it's because of the server...


----------



## Sephi (Oct 20, 2009)

standard florida internet. I'm getting a 15mbit connection eventually so I can upload faster. I have a 7mbit connection right now, but speedtest always says it's faster for some reason.

edit: ping test


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 20, 2009)

Ran out of bandwidth, Now I'm slow ;_;


----------



## Spikey (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## david432111 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 23, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> slow in comparison to most



I would kill for that upload


----------



## Splych (Oct 23, 2009)

Spikey said:
			
		

>


Show off O_O


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 23, 2009)

man i fail to understand why the guys with super fast (express speeds IMO) connection speeds are posting here I wanted to see whose speed was the slowest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 23, 2009)

I wonder how my dl/upload speed would be if there was a test server closer to me.


----------



## nds rom (Oct 23, 2009)

Slowest net speed ever


----------



## Devin (Oct 23, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## iFish (Oct 23, 2009)

my internet is slow


----------



## fryguy (Oct 23, 2009)

@IzzehO: yeah .au seems to have very bad broadband atleast according to a friend. My friend lives in Brisbane and his internet connection was pretty expensive and for some reason he could only download 40GB per month (and 20GB of theese 40GB was during night time) and after theese 40GB they "capped" his connection. 40GB aint that much..


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 24, 2009)

man i'd trade capping off of the speed anyday to the policy they have here.. where if you exceed your download limit for the month lets take fryguy's fren's example here (40GB) you have to pay a certain amount for every MB after the 40GB.. Also out here (i don't know if its the same elsewhere) just opening up a webpage is considered a download so one can just imagine when you have a download cap...


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## overslept (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## zeromac (Oct 25, 2009)

lucky bastards who have fast internet, my average speed in downloading a 700mb movie is like 80 minutes >_>
Btw lets see everyones pings i wanna see if my grade B ping is worse than all of yours? xD


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2009)

not great is it?


----------



## CasperH (Oct 25, 2009)

Me haz awsum internetz


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 25, 2009)

How's this zeromac?? Frankly u have a very fast connection IMO


----------



## Forstride (Oct 25, 2009)

Hopefully my friends will believe me when I say Comcast is better than Verizon when I show them this.


----------



## submit545 (Oct 25, 2009)

i win


----------



## CasperH (Oct 25, 2009)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> How's this zeromac?? Frankly u have a very fast connection IMO


How can you live with that?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 26, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Hotzdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well wen you gotta live on a tight budget with no good ISP giving you a good deal you have to live with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 26, 2009)

Amidoinitrite?


----------



## zeromac (Oct 26, 2009)

You guys do realise that a F grade on your ping means you fail?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 26, 2009)

it just means that its so crap that i win by default unless someone can actually better that which i think is absolutely impossible..


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 26, 2009)

It's OK guys, if I were in Africa, I would have slow internet too.


----------



## varpur (Dec 1, 2009)

It's pretty bad, to be honest.
btw Hotzdevil, the fastest speed available in India is 16mbps, last I checked, but you'd probably have to live in a decent area to have phone lines that can support that kind of speed.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 1, 2009)

:\ not normally this slow lol.
Lets try again...





Thats a bit closer to what I pay for.. supposed to be getting 1Mb down and 128Kb up IIRC..
Kinda sad that this is the fastest thats available in my city.. about 320kms south west from here they can get internet of up to 100Mb/s and I'm with this ish


----------



## Hotzdevil (Dec 3, 2009)

@varpur ya i know there are connections like the ones you mentioned but even though its available the cost is no joke I can't afford it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

D:


----------



## 754boy (Dec 3, 2009)




----------

